# Mulch Dye?



## chadh (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone used mulch die instead of remulching an entire bed? I have a couple spots in the yard that have plenty of mulch but could use proper color. Just curious if it's worth it or if i should just take out the old and replace with new


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I would prefer to replace the mulch because mine compacts pretty hard after a year of being there.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I did a part of my big front bed and it worked well but it is a good amount of work and messy. If you want to have it look really good, you need to spray it the whole bed and then wait for it to dry. Then you rake it up a little and spray it all again so you can get all sides.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

I used for the first time this past season. Overall it served it's purpose but will replace mulch from now own.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Why not just rake up/mix the mulch a little to bring unexposed mulch to the top?


----------

